# Kette gerissen



## Reini (21. November 2003)

Mir ist heute die Kette gerissen, am Anfang dachte ich es ist weil es event. schlecht genietet ist, aber reissen bei euch die Ketten auch so ?

Achja Kette war ca 5 Monate alt, was beim Trial eigentlich doch lang ist oder ?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (21. November 2003)

Was für eine Kette ist das (Hersteller)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (21. November 2003)

hmm
hab ich irgndwo bei mir im keller gefunden, war neu, aber hat recht billig ausgeschaut, ich glaub so um die 15
werd morgen mal ein bild von der packung machen...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. November 2003)

Korekt, so ist meine Rohloff auch gerissen nach 1 Jahr! Am Niet passirt das irgendwie nie!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. November 2003)

Boys fahrt sramketten... PC 89R oder PC99 die hab ich noch nicht klein bekommen... (für die rohloff hab ich 1Monat gebraucht)


----------



## TRAILER (22. November 2003)

mir ist vor 3tagen die letzte in sack gegangen.(Rohloff trial)
hatte locker schon 10 Rohloff ketten drauf alle gehen so nach nem monat putt.



> Boys fahrt sramketten... PC 89R oder PC99 die hab ich noch nicht klein bekommen... (für die rohloff hab ich 1Monat gebraucht)



mal probieren es geht ja nur um leben oder tod.


----------



## elhefe (22. November 2003)

Mal ne Frage zu Rohloff Trial Kette.

Da sind doch die Niete diecker als normal, oder? Das bedeutet in meinen Augen doch eigentlich eine Schwächung der Kette, da die Gliedgröße D ) gleichbleibt.

Und bis jetzt sind mir die Ketten immer nur so gerissen, wie oben auf dem Foto.

Naja. Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## King Loui (22. November 2003)

@robi

fährst du die kette dann mit kettenschloss, oder nietest du die?


----------



## TRAILER (22. November 2003)

Material: Laschen= Hochfester Vergütungsstahl, vernickelt 
Bolzen: Gehärteter Edelstahl, Chromcarbid beschichtet 
Rollen: Hochfester Vergütungsstahl, Chromcarbid beschichtet, Art: 1/2" x 3/32", super narrow 
Länge: Straße 114 Glieder, ATB 116 Glieder, Trial 110 Glieder 
Baubreite: Straße 9-fach 6,8mm, ATB SH und Straße 8-fach 7,1mm, Trial 7,1mm 
Gewicht: Straße 9-fach 278g/100 Gl. und ATB SH und Straße 8-fach 290g/100 Gl., Trial 290g/100 Gl. 
Reißfestigkeit: >11.000N (=1100kg)  
Elastizitätsgrenze: >7.000N (= 700kg) 
Seitliche Flexibilität: 2° pro Gelenk 
Verdrehstabilität: <90° pro Meter 
Bolzenhaltekräfte in Außenlasche: Straße 9-fach: >2.500N (=250kg), Straße 8-fach und ATB SH: >3.000N (=300kg), Trial: >3.500N (350kg)


----------



## saya-jin (22. November 2003)

ich kauf mir immer im bike großhandel ne billigkette für 3 
und wechsel sie dann vorsichtshalber nach 3 bis 4 monaten aus,
damit sie nich reiß.
die ketten sind aber wenn dann auch so gerissen wie auf dem 
foto.

bis später saya-jin


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. November 2003)

@loui 

ich bin die erst immer mit schloß gefahren aber so richtig taugt das nichts... sind immer mal aufgegangen >jetzt nur noch genietet.... 

die connex ketten sind auch sehr correct...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (23. November 2003)

hab die erfahrung gemacht das bei der kmc cool chain das kettenschloss wesentlich schneller reisst als bei einer normalen kmc... frag mich aber bitte nicht warum das so ist... muss an der geometrie der kettenglieder liegen - ausserdem ist sie minimal schwerer


----------



## Marko (23. November 2003)

Ich verschliesse die kmc  cool mit dem revolver von rohloff. Wo kein kettenschloss ist, kann auch keins aufgehen.


----------



## Ray (23. November 2003)

hätte ich dann wohl auch mal machen sollen  hätte mir sicherlich einiges an schmerzen erspart!


----------



## ph1L (24. November 2003)

Kann man jetzt das auf einen nenner bringen und sagen
die 

KMC Cool + Revolver von Rohloff

ist DAS Maß aller Dinge? 
(Die Kette müsste bei mir für eine 9 fach Kassette sein)


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. November 2003)

Also ne 9-fach Kette ist defintiv nicht das Maß aller Dinge!
Ich kenne zwar die KMC nicht, aber ne Sram mit Rohloff vernietet sollte eigentlich ne Weile halten...


----------



## ph1L (26. November 2003)

schon klar das 9-fach nicht so toll ist.

Dennoch wollt ich fragen was dort wohl am haltbarsten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (4. Dezember 2003)

connex- ketten sind ziemlich unverwüstlich(vorallem für 9-fach fahrer interessant) - haben bei mir deutlich länger gehalten als sachs-ketten...

fährt die keiner von euch??


außerdem gibts die jetzt sogar in bunten Farben - für pillen- und smarties fanatiker...


----------



## johnny.winter (4. Dezember 2003)

außerdem gibts die jetzt sogar in bunten Farben - für pillen- und smarties fanatiker... [/B][/QUOTE]

genau, und zwar bei eBay (wo sonst?!)


----------



## noonnet (14. Dezember 2003)

für 20'' bikes:
ist die monty X-Series auch gut?


----------



## der-lappen (15. Dezember 2003)

das is recht normal das ketten reißen denn beim trail is bestimmt die größte belastung für diedinger wegen schnellen heftigen antritten usw oder man bleibt hängen .. und weil die trailer nen leichtbaustock im arsch haben und keine bmx oder mofa ketten fahren muss man sich dann nich wundern


----------



## f_m (15. Dezember 2003)

Das hier ist das Trialforum, nicht das Trailforum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mario-Trial (15. Dezember 2003)

ich denke er meinte schon die TR*IA*LER und nich die TR*AI*LER

hat das halt verwechselt mit den buchstaben, is er ja nich der einzige!


----------



## wodka o (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der-lappen _
> *das is recht normal das ketten reißen denn beim trail is bestimmt die größte belastung für diedinger wegen schnellen heftigen antritten usw oder man bleibt hängen .. und weil die trailer nen leichtbaustock im arsch haben und keine bmx oder mofa ketten fahren muss man sich dann nich wundern *


Wenn wir Tr*ia*ler einen Stock im Arsch haben, dann hast du wahrscheinlich einen im Gehirn. Zeig uns doch mal wie man mit einer BMX- oder Mofakette schalten soll!?


----------



## fr33r!d0r (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wodka o _
> *
> Wenn wir Trialer einen Stock im Arsch haben, dann hast du wahrscheinlich einen im Gehirn. Zeig uns doch mal wie man mit einer BMX- oder Mofakette schalten soll!? *


???


----------



## derfuss (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der-lappen _
> *das is recht normal das ketten reißen denn beim trail is bestimmt die größte belastung für diedinger wegen schnellen heftigen antritten usw oder man bleibt hängen .. und weil die trailer nen leichtbaustock im arsch haben und keine bmx oder mofa ketten fahren muss man sich dann nich wundern *



 
was soll bitte so ein unqualifizierter beitrag? 

es gibt glaub ich keinen trialer, der probiert mit der kette gewicht zu sparen...

hatte selbst ganz normale shimano ketten von hg50- hg90 und nie probs damit, muß halt nur ornungsgemäß montiert werden. als nächstes werd ich mal ne pc-68 fahren. nix hollowpin, titan oder gelochte laschen.


----------



## Bwana (15. Dezember 2003)

@der lappen ---->jo, das war sche!sse .
sagt mal, kann es sein das ne kette ein bisserl springt wenn sie zu alt ist? schaltung is richtig eingestellt und dürfte ok sein.

mfg

Bwana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (15. Dezember 2003)

Ja, alte Ketten können sich verziehen und dann springen. Wenn du die auswechselst, mach gleich ein neues Ritzelpaket drauf.


----------



## Bwana (15. Dezember 2003)

gibts irgendwelche ritzelabstufungen die bevorzugt werden?
ihr nehmt dann rennradritzel nehm ich an?!


----------



## wodka o (15. Dezember 2003)

Ja genau, Rennradkassette. Die Ritzelgrösse musst du schon selber wissen, weis ja keiner was du für eine Übersetzung fahren willst.


----------



## derfuss (15. Dezember 2003)

@bwana
sinnvolle ritzelabstufungen sind solche bei denen alle üblichen übersetzungen möglich sind

22/19
22/18
20/17
20/16

bei einer 9-fach ultegrakassette hast du das bei einer 12-21T kassette (12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21).

ansonsten nimmst du einzelne ritzel und kombinierst die, wie du willst.


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Dezember 2003)

Was habt ihr denn für Probleme mit den Rohloff Trialketten!?

Wurden die nicht mitm Rohloff Revolver vernietet oder was!?

Die erste die ich hatte da sind ruckizucki die Röllchen rausgefallen. die bin ich nur 5 Monate gefahren oderso. Die die ich jetzt fahre da ist nichts mit Röllchen rausfallen. Diese Kette habe ich jetzt schon deutlich mehr als 1 Jahr auf dem Rad. Evtl. fahre ich etwas weniger als andere muß ich noch dazusagen. Ich hatte ja damals mal bei Rohloff angefragt wann man sie Tauschen sollte. Naja ich habe 2 Meils mit 2 Unterschiedlichen Antworten bekommen. Einmal noch soundsoviel Kilometern??? Bzw. ca. 6Monate und einmal wenn diese Rohloff Verschleiflehre anzeigt zulang und das macht sie ja noch nicht...

Ronny


----------



## der-lappen (17. Dezember 2003)

tut mir ja leid wegen der wortwahl sry aber isses nich so ich weis das ein leichtes bike einfach geil is rememer monty xlite .. wenn ich dann auf mein fr ht steige wird mir immer ganz übel aber im grunde stimmt es ja was ich geschrieben habe gerissene ketten gehören beim trial einfach dazu .. und das mit der schaltung verstehe ich nich ganz .. weil das worauf ich beim trialen verzichte is ganz klar ne schaltung .. weil n schaltwerk lebt einfach nich lange .. also sry nochmal entschuldigung angenommen??


----------



## noonnet (17. Dezember 2003)

geeignete ketten für 20''?


----------



## Denny_1990 (17. Dezember 2003)

für 20" musste mal gucken ich hab mal ne wippermann kette gesehen (36  ). naja auf die richtige länge kürzen musste se eigentlich passen mann müsste sie mal bestellen guggen ob se passt und wenn nicht wieder zurückschicken.
is zwar nicht grad das gewichtstuning aber die reißt hundert pro nicht!!!

Wippermann kette 
teile--->ketten


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. Dezember 2003)

@ Lappen

Tja das ist ja schön, dass du Trial ohne Schaltwerk fährst, das würden hier einige sicher auch gern, wenn es nicht zufällig eine Wettkampfregel gäbe die besagt, dass 26" mindestens 6 schaltbare Gänge haben müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (17. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von der-lappen _
> *tut mir ja leid wegen der wortwahl sry aber isses nich so ich weis das ein leichtes bike einfach geil is rememer monty xlite .. wenn ich dann auf mein fr ht steige wird mir immer ganz übel aber im grunde stimmt es ja was ich geschrieben habe gerissene ketten gehören beim trial einfach dazu .. und das mit der schaltung verstehe ich nich ganz .. weil das worauf ich beim trialen verzichte is ganz klar ne schaltung .. weil n schaltwerk lebt einfach nich lange .. also sry nochmal entschuldigung angenommen?? *



Sorry, aber des is totales Blech. Warum sollen gerissene Ketten zum Trial einfach dazu gehören? So ein Schwachsinn... Kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann mir mal ne Kette gerissen ist, und ich fahre so ein Shimano-Billigding. Natürlich gibts auch die Grobmotoriker-Typen, die reinlatschen wie die Irren, weil sie nicht mit dem Körper arbeiten können oder volle Last aufs vordere Pedal geben, wenn sie nen Drop landen usw., aber das kann man auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern.
Gleiches gilt für die Schaltung. Da isses auch ganz selten, dass man mal draufkommt, und das obwohl ich den Sidehop standardmäßig nach rechts mache. Auf die Schaltung kann ich nicht verzichten, weil ich die brauche, um mal schneller als ein Fußgänger zu einer Location zu kommen, und will ich nicht verzichten, weil ich Mtb-Trial fahre und nicht so´n 20"-Zeug, was du so geil findest.

Bin übrigens fast täglich aufm Trialbike unterwegs und gehe nicht unbedingt zimperlich mit dem Material um.
Ich weiß ja nicht genau, in welcher Ecke des Forums du dich sonst immer so rumtreibst (ich nehme mal an, DDD) aber ich kenne keinen Trialer, der zur den Dualern ins Forum geht um denen erstmal was über Dual zu erzählen. Versteh´ das jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber sowas macht mich immer wieder stutzig.


----------



## montyrider (17. Dezember 2003)

@ ara

genau so siehts aus 

wer nen ordentlichen style fährt hat auch weniger probleme mit seinem bike.


----------

